# [SOLVED]Alternate way to install nvidia-drivers needed

## pocketfuzzies

So, after being gone from gentoo for nearly a year, I decided to revive my gentoo box. I've successfully got it  booting in grub2, using systemd and uefi and gentoo-sources 4.11.0, but it appears that the website that all of the nvidia-drivers ebuilds depend on is down, so I can't move on to setting up X, and having a usable box.

The website http://us.download.nvidia.com/ has been giving a 404 error for the past 2 days now, so I'm hoping that someone knows of an alternateway to build the drivers (and settings) Even if you know of a different website, modifying the url in the ebuild doesn't seem like an option because then it won't pass digest verification. Does anyone know where I can wget the tar.bzZ of the drivers from, and then how would I install them system wide? Any help is greatly appreciated.Last edited by pocketfuzzies on Wed May 03, 2017 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

The system install part is easy.  Put them where Portage would put them normally, then run emerge as usual.  It will discover the file, verify it against the manifest and, if satisfied, use it just as if Portage had downloaded the files autonomously.

As for downloading it, usually the answer would be to pull it from a mirror, but it appears that the x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers files are encumbered by RESTRICT="mirror", probably due to upstream licensing issues.  Are you sure you need the proprietary drivers for this card?

----------

## Chiitoo

Furthermore, the distfiles should be fetchable once more again.

See: Bug 617096 - x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers - fetch from ftp://download.nvidia.com fails

Welcome back!

----------

## pocketfuzzies

Thanks so much for the replies - I guess I should've been a bit more patient.  It fetched this morning, just like Chitoo said it would

----------

